# Protecting wires from drywallers



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello all, to start off, I can't stand drywalling so my basement is being "farmed out" to a local drywaller. I am concerned that they will demolish all the hard work on the wires (electrical and A/V) that are coming out of the boxes. I have about 16" of various wires (cat6/coax/speaker) exiting the boxes. Should I wrap them? I was trying to prevent cutting them shorter and tucking them in the boxes. I have heard that drywallers can be crazy with their rotozip tools.
Any suggestions?

Puppypappa


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make them sign a contract that says they will assume the full cost needed to repair or replace any damaged cables, including but not limited to any sheetrock that may need to be replaced as a result of said repairs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Make them sign a contract that says they will assume the full cost needed to repair or replace any damaged cables, including but not limited to any sheetrock that may need to be replaced as a result of said repairs.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I really doubt they would sign it. I work on occasion wiring new and renovated houses for network, phone, cable tv, and speakers. My experience is that they will come in and do their job and be gone. any wires that happen to be in the way are in the way and just gone over. had quite a few wires that the drywallers cut, screwed into, or they disappeared. It is my responsibility to get them all the way into the cavity and zip-tie them to the back of the box to prevent them from getting lost or caught. bundles of wires I bag up and tape to the stud to i can reach in and tare it open when its all walled up. 

They will view it as not their responsibility and so are not liable. (unless you get someone nice and understanding). mainly because it can take allot of their time if the wires are not properly held and secured in a safe area.


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

In my experience as a wire installer I've learned two things about completing my projects on schedule:

1. Keep your wires clean! I like to use alot of those eyehole zipties and screwing them in place, out of the way of drywall screws. There are a ton of other products out there for cable management, this is just a cheap easy way.

2. Run redundant wires for hard to do runs. You can cheap out and only run one if you know its gonna be an easy pull after the fact, but you really ought to run more than one if you arent gonna be able to pull a new one without tearing into the walls.

You can always just go with the nuclear option and use armored conduit


----------

